# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING? - April 2009



## The Bread Guy (2 Apr 2009)

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​
Remember the SAR parachute training services ACAN?  "Cancel my last!"

"....For the provision of services in support of Search and Rescue (SAR) Technician parachute training on behalf of the Department of National Defence, Canadian Forces, 19 Wing Comox. Staff and students from CFSSAR will conduct advance parachute training from 04 May to 18 June 2009. Training will take place at 19 Wing Comox and the Detachment Training Centre located at Jarvis Lake, Alberta. The training will consist of follow-on QL5A parachuting skills and MOSID Parachute Recertification Training. The Contractor will provide training support in the form of a pilot and a turbine aircraft equipped with a tailgate (RAMP) configuration with an anchor line cable retrieval system for static line parachute drops ...."

_More on link, attachment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Apr 2009)

"....The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the development and testing of psychological test items to populate its computer-generated version of the Canadian Forces Aptitude Test. Currently, all Canadian Forces applicants complete the Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT). The Canadian Forces needs to develop a computer-generated version of the CFAT (CGCFAT), in order to improve test security and re-test procedures. As part of this project, the Canadian Forces requires new items to create a bank of items for use with the CGCFAT ...."


".... Requirement to procure protective sleeping bags, cold weather, nylon green, 24.50 inches in length, 15 inches in diameter, drawstring closure for the Department of National Defence. To be manufactured in accordance with Manufacturing Data dated 2008-08-14 (Annex B). Drawing 3053 and sealed pattern DSSPM 403-96 are to be used in guidance in construction. Deliveries to Canadian Forces Supply Depots in Montreal, Quebec and Edmonton, Alberta.

Total Firm Quantities:
12,000 each (Montreal)
3,000 each (Edmonton) ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Apr 2009)

".... The Department of National Defence requires the services of a Contractor who is a provincially recognized educational institution, to deliver the Advanced Emergent Care (AEC) Training Program as outlined in the Statement of Work (SOW) of this Request for Proposal. Services are required for a period of two (2) years with irrevocable options for up to three (3) additional one-year periods.  The Canadian Forces Medical Services Group is responsible for the medical training of all Canadian Forces Medical Technicians (Med Techs) at all levels of competence. AEC training was developed to enable Med Techs to provide advanced techniques for the management of life-threatening airway and circulatory emergencies in operational situations. AEC training has been comprised of three components: classroom and practical skills training; emergency placement training; and on-car placement training ...."


".... The Public Affairs section of the Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement to provide a daily summary of national news to DND employees and Canadian Forces (CF) members. The "National News Executive Summary" is an accurate, comprehensive and concise daily review of print media covering issues of interest to the Minister of National Defence, the Department of National Defence and the Canadian Forces. It is a key document for senior managers in DND/CF ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2009)

".... Department of National Defence has a requirement for professional services to provide Technical Writer services for the development of Canadian Expeditionary Force Command (CEFCOM) Directives for International Operations (CDIO's). Services will be required for a period of one year, commencing from date of Contract Award ...."


".... The life-cycle management of weapons must increasingly consider the whole chain of precision effects since the effectiveness of weapons is achieved through effective interaction of a number of different systems. The precision chain effects refer to military processes providing a desired effect on a desired target. It extends from surveillance/detection to the evaluation of the commitment. The process includes generically identification and surveillance, command, fire control, engage and evaluation. The overall management of the life cycle of weapon systems is analyzed in a cost-effective way using the Modeling & Simulation (M&S). However, the current M&S weapon tools and library resources should be expanded in various fields to support more comprehensive analysis of the entire chain of precision effects.  The "sensor" is one of those areas to expand ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Apr 2009)

Remember "Small Unmanned Aerial Vehicle System (SUAV)"?

*New contract for small unmanned aerial vehicles (SUAV) will boost economy*
PWGSC news release, 6 Apr 09
Link to news release (.pdf permalink here)


> GATINEAU, Quebec, April 6, 2009 – The Minister of Public Works and Government Services, the Honourable Christian Paradis, and the Minister of National Defence and Minister for the Atlantic Gateway, the Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, as well as the Minister of Industry, the Honourable Tony Clement, today announced that the Government of Canada has awarded a contract to Insitu Inc. of Bingen, Washington, USA, to provide small unmanned aerial vehicle (SUAV) services to support the Canadian Forces.
> 
> “As a result of a fair, open and transparent competition, we now have a contract to provide SUAV services that our Canadian Forces will be able to use in Afghanistan and beyond,” said Minister Paradis. “We moved quickly last summer to meet our short term needs,” he added. “This procurement will not only add to the SUAV fleet for our Forces, but will provide best value for Canadian taxpayers while stimulating our economy.”
> 
> ...



_More, including backgrounder, on link_


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Apr 2009)

"....Call for Request for Qualifications from contractors for the construction of a two (2) bay tactical aircraft maintenance hangar at 8 Wing Trenton, Ontario, Canada. This project is planned for a construction start in the summer of 2009. A list of pre-qualified contractors will be established as a result of this Request for Qualifications. This project will then be tendered by invitation to the pre-qualified contractors .... From the responses to this Request for Qualifications for contractors a list of pre qualified contractors who have met the minimum experience requirements will be established. The list of pre-qualified contractors will be invited to tender for the upcoming construction of a two (2) bay tactical aircraft hangar at 8 Wing Trenton that *is expected to result in a contract with an estimated value of $97,000,000.00* ...."


"....The Department of National Defence (DND) Canadian Forces Air Navigation School (CFANS), based out of 17 Wing in Winnipeg, Manitoba, is the basic aircrew training facility for Air Combat Systems Officers (ACSO) and Airborne Electronic Sensor Operators (AESOp).  AESOp is a military occupation for non-commissioned aircrew in the Canadian Forces. AESOps are responsible for operating and employing a wide variety of airborne surveillance sensors, communications systems and ordnance …. The training of AESOps is achieved through a combination of classroom theory, simulation training in the ground-based Tactical Mission Trainer (TMT) system and flight training on the CT-142 (Dash-8) aircraft. Both the TMT and the aircraft utilize the same software application. Students currently receive (as a minimum) twelve instructional ground-based trainers and six training flights …. The current TMT and aircraft only allows for the operation of a radar sensor. This represents a serious gap in training given the broad range of sensors that the AESOp is required to operate at operational flying units. To alleviate this gap in AESOp training, CFANS intends to acquire a ground-based training system to simulate capabilities of other sensors. Capabilities would include basic operator functions and practical reinforcement of sensor theories and concepts. Additional capabilities shall include modifiable instructor inputs (aircraft positioning and navigation, environment factors, sensors parameters) …."


"Individual snack cakes" for Bagotville and Valcartier


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Apr 2009)

".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the supply of multiple surface and aerial targets to be employed to meet Naval and Air Force weapons firing objectives during EXERCISE TRIDENT FURY 09. Target systems being used include both Government Supplied Material (GSM) targets and new Contractor Furnished Material (CFM) targets. GSM targets were previously purchased from this supplier and include Barracuda, High Speed Inflatable Towed Targets (HSITT), Hammerhead, and Vindicator. The targets to be purchased under this requirement include DT25 Radar Aerial Drones, Participant Modules, and miscellaneous Target Accessories ...."


".... DEFENCE Research and Development Canada - Suffield, Ralston, AB, has a requirement for conduct research in microarray analysis following nucleic acid-based drug treatment.  Microarray technology provides a genome-wide analysis of events occurring intracellularly. In order to further develop nucleic acid-based drugs for potential Investigational New Drug (IND) status, studies must be undertaken to investigate the mechanism of action of the drug, to gain insights into drug safety, and to evaluate immunological responses. Although various studies have been completed, the information to date is not sufficient to proceed to IND status ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Apr 2009)

".... The Department of National Defence (DND) has identified a requirement to conduct Sniper Ammunition Ballistic testing. This testing will provide firing data for .338 and .50 caliber Sniper ammunition in the form of radar plots under controlled conditions.  It is proposed to negotiate a contract with National Technical Systems based out of Camden, Akansas, who is the only known firm with the following capabilities to conduct the work required.

Mandatory Capabilites:

- Established test facility who has rifle mounts, ballistic radar and shot location devices with the capacity to conduct external ballistic testing up to 3,000 meters.
- Provides test fixtures capable of holding rifles up to and including .50 cal for repeated accuracy firings.
- Provides temperature conditioning facilities for conditioning ammunition from -54°C to +54°C.
- Provides recording of meteorological data for test firings including altitude, air pressure, air temperature, wind direction and speed, latitude, firing direction in degrees.
- Provides radar capable of measuring instantaneous velocity, X and Y coordinates throughout the trajectory.
- Provides targetry for conducting accuracy, and casualty and function firings.
- Licensed to carry out firings and hold ammunition and weapons.

2. ESTIMATED COST OF THE PROPOSED CONTRACT
Between $40,000.00 and $60,000.00 ...."


_More on link, attachment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Apr 2009)

".... To procure a visual analytic software application, support, and "as required" services in support of the Marine Security Operations Centre (MSOC) Project for DND, Halifax, Nova Scotia.  The aim of the MSOC project is to establish Marine Security Operations Centres that will be operated by the Canada Border Services Agency, Canadian Coast Guard, Department of National Defence, Royal Canadian Mounted Police and Transport Canada personnel. In addition, the project will ensure that these Marine Security Operations Centres will have the capacity in terms of personnel, technology and physical infrastructure resources that will allow them to bring to bear all civilian and military assets necessary to detect, assess, prevent and respond to a direct or indirect marine security threat. The Contractor will provide a COTS Visual Analytic application that is  able to visualize and analyze entities in space and time, for various purposes of relative analysis, including pattern, behavioral, link and other forms of analysis to determine how entities relate to each other in the spatiotemporal domain. In the MSOC context, these entities will mainly comprise maritime vessels and related infrastructure, terrain, ocean and human entities such as ports, facilities, boundaries, regulatory areas, shipping companies and/or many other related features  ...."


_More on link, attachment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Apr 2009)

".... Construction Assault Landing Zone, Mountian View Airfield. 8 Wing Trenton, Ontario .... The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary to rehabilitate the base and provide a new asphalt surface to Runway 06R-24L located at Mountain View Airfield, 8 Wing Trenton, Ontario .... The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $896,000.00 ...."


".... DND's Project Polar Epsilon (PE) has been established to support Canadian Defence by providing wide area surveillance over the ocean approaches to Canada, over Canada's Arctic region, and in foreign littoral areas where Canadian forces may be deployed .... The DND PE Project Management Office has a requirement for the supply and installation of an oceanic Environmental Sensing (ES) system. The system will provide maritime situational awareness by providing information on Ocean Colur (OC) and Sea Surface Temperature (SST) within Canada's Exclusive Economic Zones, extended offshore areas of responsibility, and ocean areas of interest worldwide ...."


".... Canada requires an Offeror to provide the Department of National Defence, Division of Graduate Studies and Research, Royal Military College of Canada (RMC) in Kingston, Ontario, Canada, with appraisal of the graduate programmes services on an as and when requested basis during the period of the Standing Offer.  The period for making call-ups against the Standing Offer is from 1st of June, 2009 to 31st May, 2014 .... RMC has operated under the Council of Ontario Universities (COU) accreditation for the past twelve (12) years. This accreditation is essential to the operation and ongoing credibility of RMC activities. The specific activities and costs related to accreditation are membership fees and graduate program appraisal costs.  The only source of supply for graduate studies accreditation, in Ontario, is the COU Holding Association Inc, operating as the Council of Ontario Universities, licensed by the Government of Ontario. It is therefore the only firm capable of performing
the work ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Apr 2009)

".... RADAR AND IMAGING FOR THE LAND/LITTORAL ENVIRONMENT (RIFL2E) TECHNOLOGY DEMONSTRATION PROJECT (TDP) .... The RIFL2E TDP will test and demonstrate key elements of an airborne Intelligence, Surveillance, Reconnaissance (ISR) network in Canada and to be a proof of concept to address issues of Northern Sovereignty and Coastal Surveillance .... The RIFL2E TDP will demonstrate the technical feasibility and operational utility of advanced and responsive networked airborne ISR in support of joint commanders in the contexts of Afghanistan counter-insurgency/counter terrorism, disaster relief and Canadian domestic sovereignty (e.g. maritime and Arctic) ...."


".... The Department of National Defense (sic.) has an urgent requirement for the transport, breakup and disposal of two surplus graving dock caissons which were once used in the Esquimalt Graving Dock.  These vessels are approximately 70-80 years old and were the original caissons when the graving dock opened in 1927.They are currently being used as breakwaters adjacent to the Canadian Forces Sailing Association in Esquimalt harbor. The work is to include the safe removal, transport, and disposal of the vessels. The caissons cannot be towed outside Esquimalt harbor without verification that they are structurally sound. All work, including disposal, is to be in accordance with applicable environmental regulations and in particular is to comply with the British Columbia Waste Management Act.  The Caissons are currently serving as breakwaters adjacent to the Canadian Forces Sailing Association marina in Esquimalt harbour in British Columbia ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Apr 2009)

".... ANALYTICAL, NUMERICAL AND EXPERIMENTAL INVESTIGATIONS OF PRECISION WEAPON TECHNOLOGIES .... The contractor will provide DRDC Valcartier, Precision Weapons, Weapons Effects and Protection and Energetic Materials Sections with specialized technical support in areas of propulsion, flight mechanics, guidance, control, airframe structure, signature, and terminal effects for precision weapons. The work to be performed will involve literature reviews, analytical development, numerical modeling, experimentation, data analysis and system design, as well as design, installation and commissioning of local experimental facilities. The services will be performed on an "as-and-when-requested" basis. The nature of the services required will cover applied research program tasks and direct Canadian Forces (CF) support tasks ...."


"....Requirement: A Regional Individual Standing Offer (RISO) for the provision of all labour, transportation and supervision necessary to provide "leopard vehicle technicians" on an "as and when requested" basis for the Department of National Defence (DND), Edmonton, Alberta in accordance with the terms and conditions contained herein ...."


"Defence Construction Canada – Abbreviated Proposals for Consulting Services – Standing Offer for Electrical Engineering Services, Canadian Forces Base Suffield, Alberta - In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes and guidelines of the Provinces and professional association(s) wherein projects under this SOA will be executed, Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Abbreviated Proposals from consulting firms to provide Electrical Engineering Consultant Services under a Standing Offer Agreement (SOA), on an “as and when requested basis”, in response to specific tasks required by the Department of National DEFENCE (DND) at CFB Suffield, AB.  The objective of this Request for Abbreviated Proposal (RFAP) is to select the highest-ranked firm who will then enter into a Standing Offer Agreement (SOA) with DCC.  The firm will provide the required services from the date the SOA is put in place to March 31, 2011. Upon mutual agreement between the firm and DCC, the SO may be extended for up to one (1) additional one-year period.  The total estimated value of all services resulting from the SOA is approximately $300,000 over the life of the SOA, with a maximum of $75,000 per call-up ...."

Same again for architectural, mechanical engineering, and "heavy civil engineering" services.


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Apr 2009)

.... Canada is in the planning process to prepare a competitive solicitation to provide Mortuary Services for DND ...."


".... The purpose of this Statement of Work (SOW) is to support the Naval Officer Training Centre (NOTC) Venture in the provision of Project Management Services to design/select, develop/procure and implement a number of training delivery and support management systems .... Venture, the Naval Officer Training Centre (NOTC), is the CF training establishment that encompasses all aspects of junior naval officer training and development. NOTC also conducts the naval reserve initial assessment period/basic officer training program. All naval officers, regular and reserve force, are trained at NOTC to obtain the necessary theoretical and practical attributes and skills required by MARS officers.  The current staffing model is under serious strain and is inadequate to support the increasing demands for trainee throughput. Venture's instructional approach is out of date and fails to take advantage of widely- used, current technology.  Temporary, make-do solutions are no longer the answer.  Fundamental changes which are challenging but feasible are required to meet the increasing training demands, to address the shortage of instructor resources, and to address the need to modernize Venture's training model ...."


".... The Department of National Defence, Project Management Office (PMO) Airlift Capability Project - Tactical, has a requirement for the purchase of flares, impulse cartridges and chaff for the Canadian Forces C-130J aircraft. The Canadian Forces is purchasing a Defensive Electronic Warfare Self-Protection Suite (DEWS) which will require flares, impulse cartridges and chaff to fulfill its intended purpose. This is a formal competitive RFP ...."


".... Defence Construction Canada (DCC) plans to enter into contract with Sigam Engineering Inc. for the manufacturer and delivery (FOB 8 Wing Trenton, Ontario) of Containerized above ground fuel storage tanks with integral pumping system for Aircraft Transport to CFS Alert, Nunavut Territory. The value for this opportunity is estimated to be $400,000.00 ...."

_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Apr 2009)

Remember this?


> "For the study of the Ord's kangaroo Rat, to provide Conservation Management information, to determine population, it's use of both natural and anthropogenic (man-made) habitats for the Department of National Defence, CFB Suffield ...."



Now....
"....For the study of the Ord's kangaroo Rat, to provide Conservation Management information, to determine population, it's use of both natural and anthropogenic (man-made) habitats for the Department of national Defence, CFB Suffield. As responsible land stewards, CFB Suffield  acknowledges the importance of defining and identifying critical habitat for identified Species at Risk. *This proposed study would augment the University of Calgary Ord's Kangaroo Rat Research Programme currently underway at CFB Suffield.* The information gained from this study would assist CFB Suffield in managing its Environmental Resources ...."

_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Apr 2009)

".... Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) has a requirement for support of communications electronic warfare activities.  Support for these activities is expected to be provided by contracting for the services of one Digital Signal Processing Specialist and one Senior Technologist ...."


"In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes and guidelines of the Provinces and professional association(s) wherein projects under this SOA will be executed, Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Abbreviated Proposals from consulting firms to provide multi-disciplinary architectural and engineering consultant services under a Standing Offer Agreement (SOA), on an “as and when requested basis”, in response to specific tasks required by the Department of National Defence (DND) at CFB Suffield, AB.  The objective of this Request for Abbreviated Proposal (RFAP) is to select the two highest-ranked firms who will each then enter into a Standing Offer Agreement (SOA) with DCC.  The firms will provide the required services from the date the SOA is put in place to March 31, 2011. Upon mutual agreement between the firm and DCC, the SOAs may be extended for up to one (1) additional one-year period.  The total estimated value of all services resulting from each of the SOA is approximately $300,000 over the life of the SOA, with a maximum of $75,000 per call-up ...."


"....In accordance with the rules, regulations, statutes and guidelines of the Provinces and professional association(s) wherein projects under this SO will be executed, Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is calling for Abbreviated Proposals from consulting firms to provide Multi-Discipline Consulting Services under a Standing Offer (SO), on an “as and when requested basis”, in response to specific tasks required by the Department of National Defence (DND) at various sites in the North Bay area.  The objective of this Request for Abbreviated Proposal (RFAP) is to select the highest-ranked firm who will then enter into a Standing Offer (SO) with DCC.  The firm will provide the required services from the date the SO is put in place to the same date two (2) years later. Upon mutual agreement between the firm and DCC, the SO may be extended for up to one (1) additional one-year period.  The total estimated value of all services resulting from the SO is approximately $200,000 over the life of the SO, with a maximum of $50,000 per commission, although the average commission will be in the $20,000 to $50,000 range ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Apr 2009)

".... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #IE090893 FMF Cape Breton – Phase IV, CFB Esquimalt, British Columbia
The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary to construct Phase IV of the Fleet Maintenance Facility (FMF) building at CFB Esquimalt, British Columbia. This Phase IV consists of the following work packages: Work Package 10C – West Bay Substructure and Superstructure Construction, Work Package 13 – Administration Area Fit-Up, Work Package 11 – Electroplating and Wastewater Treatment, Work Package 9D – Deconstruction of Building Dockyard 141 and Work Package 13D – Cafeteria Area Fit-Up .... *The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $70,000,000.00*...."


".... The Department of National Defence, Canadian Forces School of Aerospace Control Operations (CFSACO), has a requirement for training facilities outfitted for use as classrooms, briefing rooms, offices, cubicles and work space, as well as the provision of student accommodations and meals, and related services. The purpose of this Advance Contract Award Notice (ACAN) is to signal the government’s intention to award a contract for these services to NAV CANADA Training Institute and Conference Centre, 1950 Montreal Road, Cornwall, Ontario.  Before awarding a contract, however, the government would like to provide other suppliers with the opportunity to demonstrate that they are capable of satisfying the requirements set out in this Notice, by submitting a statement of capabilities during the 15 calendar day posting period .... (CFSACO) has been located in Cornwall, Ontario since 1979. Since NAV Canada became a private sector corporation, DND has been leasing space and obtaining services from the NAV CANADA Training Institute and Conference Centre in order to continue the operations of the school. Currently there are approximately 50 personnel (including both military members and civil servants) who administer the school program and reside in the Cornwall area. CFSACO trains in excess of 180 students per year on courses ranging from 1 week to 4.5 months in length. CFSACO needs training facilities and offices, student accommodations and meals and related services as summarized below ...."


".... To provide the Department of National Defence (DND) with Small Arms Optical Sight Covers

Item 001: Nato Stock Number (NSN) 1240-20-003-3657
Small Arms Optical Sight Cover, [Canadian Disruptive Pattern
(Arid)] (CADPAT™ (AR))
Firm Quantity 8,000 for delivery to Canadian Forces Supply Depot
(CFSD) in Montreal
Firm Quantity 2,000 for delivery to Canadian Forces Supply Depot
(CFSD) in Edmonton

Item 002: NSN: 1240-20-003-3658
Small Arms Optical Sight Cover, [Canadian Disruptive Pattern
(Temperature Woodland)] (CADPAT™ (TW))
Firm Quantity 30,000 for delivery to Canadian Forces Supply
Depot (CFSD) in Montreal
Firm Quantity 10,000 for delivery to Canadian Forces Supply
Depot (CFSD) in Edmonton ...."

_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Apr 2009)

More on NAV Canada ACAN, from the _Ottawa Business Journal_:


> The federal government intends to renew a military training facilities contract with the privately run NAV Canada Centre in Cornwall for an additional 22 months.
> 
> The Department of National Defence's Canadian Forces School of Aerospace Control Operations has been located in Cornwall since 1979, according to an advance contract award notice posted on the government contracting website Merx.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2009)

"....Tank Replacement Project - Phase II

Trade Agreement: NONE
Tendering Procedures: All interested suppliers may submit a bid
Attachment: None
Competitive Procurement Strategy: N/A - P&A/LOI Only
Comprehensive Land Claim Agreement: No
Nature of Requirements:
Tank Replacement Project - Phase II

For complete details on this Price & Availability request see
related documents.
Delivery Date: 01/04/2009

The Crown retains the right to negotiate with suppliers on any
procurement.

Documents may be submitted in either official language of Canada...."


"....For the supply and delivery of 47,000 captive and equipment document tags to Department of National Defence in Montreal (QC) and Edmonton (AB).

Description:

-     Width: Flat size (12 inches folded twice to 4 inches)
-    Length: 6 inches
-     Text on face and back differs (waterproof ink)
-     Puching: centered top
-     Looped and twisted wire with open ends through round reinforced fibre patch
-     Perforation
-     Forms handling: completed by pen, parts separated. Left tag affixed to personnel, middle tag retained; right tag affixed to document.
-    25 tags per package

All the deliverables must be received on or before June 1st, 2009...."


"....In the process of seeking regulatory approval for unlicensed medical products currently used by the DND under the auspices of the HC Special Access Program, it is frequently necessary to collaborate with industry to address CMC related issues.

DND uses certain unlicensed medical products for the prophylaxis and treatment of exposure to chemical, biological and radiation hazards. These products are purchased under the authorization of the HC Special Access Program. The Regulatory Affairs section is mandated to seek regulatory approval for all products used, where possible. One component of a New Drug Submission is the CMC section, related to the Manufacturer's recipe and process for producing the product. In order to best review and verify CMC material, DND requires the assistance of an expert CMC consultant.

DND is participating in an international, multi-phased project to provide to the Canadian Forces medical countermeasure capabilities against biological warfare threats within Canada and abroad. The current DND project staff and supporting consultants have the required clinical, technical and management expertise to participate fully in these multinational efforts.  However they require the support of a Subject Matter Expert who
can authoritatively advise on the specialized areas of CMC and development, with particular emphasis on regulatory affairs processes to obtain regulatory approvals for the use of products in Canada (Special Access Programme, Extraordinary Use of New Drugs, and New Drug Submissions for licensure)...."


"....The Department of National Defence (DND) requires a Contractor to provide transportation services for the shipment of twenty-one (21) personal motor vehicles (PMV) ...."

_More on links, attachments_


----------

